# Elegant Archways



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

I need some ideas on how to make my archways look more elegant. Any input would be great because I have no idea & I am new to this. I just want something that is not too expensive but will WOW lots of people when the come in.

Thanks!!!


----------



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

.....


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

It was probably eight months or so now, but I helped a trim carpenter friend of mine on a job where there were many arched doorways as in your home. It seems that on paper they looked good but once the home was built there were just too many arches, too plain. After many fruitful conversations with many different materials it was decided to use trim moulding on the sides and the top arches of the doors, painted white to match the crown and baseboards. We had to get a local mill shop to cut the arches but they looked so good when finished in. We were invited to the open house after the owners moved in and those trimmed arches were a hit. I actually love to see a new homeowner who is happy with our work. So, maybe look at trimming out one door to see if you like it.


----------



## Italgrl (Mar 12, 2009)

I think you should leave them be. They are just an architectural background to the room. Focus on decorating the room and the plainness of the arches will not show. Decorate them and they will draw the eye even more.


----------

